# How many azureus?



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Simple question really! If I build an enclosure around 1m x 0.6m x 0.8m (w x d x h) how many azureus would be comfortable in it? I'm thinking 3:1 at the moment. Sound OK?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Generally azureus are not a group frog, as with all tintorius. But if you absolutly must, make it male heavy. So my anwser is I don't see why not, as long as it's male heavy. But, if I'm wrong (which is entirely possible, as I'm not very experienced), a more experienced member will either comfirm or deny my theory.

best of luck

EDIT: I forgot to mention the tank size you had in mind. Could you give the size in feet measurment please?


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

In inches, the measurements will be 39" x 24" x 32".

I figured this would be quite sizeable for a group of 4.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

It is fine. In fact, it is more then engough! If you don't know how many gallons it is, then find out four yourself: Tank Volume

Pretty big, right?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

it's about 130 gallons


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

goof901 said:


> it's about 130 gallons


Sounds about right! Cool, I'm going to work to that then! Thanks!


----------



## ibytencode (Mar 25, 2012)

So I would definitely check these two websites out and read about the species you are planning on getting:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/14606-dendrobates-azureus-tinctorius-novice.html
D. azureus

As per one of the links, you will find that the D. Azureus females will compete over breeding ground. The losing female in the wild would move out of the territory and find other breeding grounds. Since the vivarium is an enclosed isolated habitat, the losing female cannot get away and thus will be in an environment where the dominant female will continue to be aggressive. This behavior could eventually cause the losing female to die, either by stress or by other means. My suggestion would be a group of three, 1 female and 2 males. Although this is a general rule (keeping females separate) I currently have 5 unsexed D. Azureus in my 55 gallon long. Once the frogs become of age (around the first year) I plan on trying to sex them. If there are probable extra females, I plan on removing them from the enclosure and not risk the stressful environment. 

On the other hand, I've heard of people keeping several females together in a large enough enclosure. Just remember, it isn't the quantity of dart frogs that matters, it is the quality. (This is for a single enclosure, as I know some of you have more frogs that I could ever hope for). Usually the group of frogs containing 2 females were those groups that were raised together and have been together since tadhood. It also depends on the frogs personality as well. If you have the ability to keep a close eye on them and have the means of removing a frog or two if/when aggression does happen, then you can try as many as you want. But I'm more of a safe than sorry kind of frogger. I have about 6 months to build my second 55 gallon enclosure for the extra frogs 

Hope this might help.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Check out this thread:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/81686-large-group-tank-azureus.html


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

hypostatic said:


> Check out this thread:
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/81686-large-group-tank-azureus.html


Yeah, I spotted that that one started up!

Well, I think I'm safe going with 3 males and 1 female, so I'm going to stick with that!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

ibytencode said:


> As per one of the links, you will find that the D. Azureus females will compete over breeding ground.


Not exactly correct. The females defend access to the male(s) with whom the have recently laid a clutch of eggs. 



ibytencode said:


> On the other hand, I've heard of people keeping several females together in a large enough enclosure.


This phenomena of housing tinctorius in pairs or in single female male heavy groups is a relatively newer practice. More than a few of the old timers who have worked with the frogs, kept them in groups with multiple females. What you are following is a recipe that guarantees the greatest chance of success. 

The limiting resource for the females (the resource they defend) is access to the males. The males look for calling locations with egg deposition sites. The way the tank is set up to make it visually pleasing for the keeper often limits the choices for the males which then limits the choices for the females resulting in aggression issues. The one female (or pair only rule) is the method to get around enclosures that don't provide optimized resources for the frogs since it removes potential competitiors... 

Ed


----------



## SLiK JiM (Oct 10, 2011)

Ed said:


> The limiting resource for the females (the resource they defend) is access to the males. The males look for calling locations with egg deposition sites. The way the tank is set up to make it visually pleasing for the keeper often limits the choices for the males which then limits the choices for the females resulting in aggression issues. The one female (or pair only rule) is the method to get around enclosures that don't provide optimized resources for the frogs since it removes potential competitiors...
> 
> Ed


Great information! Thanks

What should I include then to make it as 'functional' (best word I could think of) as possible for the frogs?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

SLiK JiM said:


> Great information! Thanks
> 
> What should I include then to make it as 'functional' (best word I could think of) as possible for the frogs?


The best thing to do is to research up thier habitat in the wild as much as possible and attempt to mimic it.. As an example check out the hijack in the discussion starting here http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/be...luable-frog-your-collection-4.html#post728101 

Ed


----------

